# Poljot 2209 Movement



## GaryH

Hi

Wondered if anyone had a Poljot/Luch with a 2209 movement which I assume is the thinnest movement Poljot have ever made. What do you guys think of watches with this movement? Also what would be a reasonable price to pay for one of these NOS?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## chris l

One of my 2209s in a Sekonda; a really lovely movement - good to look at, quick and quiet...very precise.

I'll try and find some of the others, which aren't in as clean condition.



I've always fancied a really clean Poljot Deluxe, but many go for silly money, whereas this Sekonda was Â£40, for what is, essentially, a very similar watch.

Afraid I wouldn't know what a NOS would be worth - I would be a little cautious - there are many 'NOS' Russians that aren't.



Hope that you find one; a nice, light watch for daily wear. If it's not sacrilege to say so, on the wrist it reminded me of my '63 Omega, feather light, accurate and good looking + classic '60's styling.

This one's moving on soon, though, as part of the Speedmaster project... a nice watch to have owned.

Cheers,

Chris L


----------



## GaryH

chris l said:


> One of my 2209s in a Sekonda; a really lovely movement - good to look at, quick and quiet...very precise.
> 
> I'll try and find some of the others, which aren't in as clean condition.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always fancied a really clean Poljot Deluxe, but many go for silly money, whereas this Sekonda was Â£40, for what is, essentially, a very similar watch.
> 
> Afraid I wouldn't know what a NOS would be worth - I would be a little cautious - there are many 'NOS' Russians that aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that you find one; a nice, light watch for daily wear. If it's not sacrilege to say so, on the wrist it reminded me of my '63 Omega, feather light, accurate and good looking + classic '60's styling.
> 
> This one's moving on soon, though, as part of the Speedmaster project... a nice watch to have owned.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris L


Chris,

Thanks for that. Great looking Sekonda. I'll keep my eyes open on eBay for a NOS 2209 but agree that caution is required.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Griff

And now for something not very different


----------



## GaryH

Cheers Griff. Very nice that.

Gary


----------

